# Busco integrado para elevador de 1.2V ó 2.4V a 5V DC



## Ferny (Ago 12, 2006)

¡Hola!

¿Alguien conoce un integrado que me sirva para construir una fuente que partiendo de una o dos baterías de 1.2V me dé una tensión de 5V con la que alimentar una placa con un PIC? Necesitaría que pudiera dar hasta 200mA, pero si es menos también me gustaría saberlo ya que podría usar varios en paralelo para llegar a los 200 mA. El tamaño es crítico, cuanto más pequeño sea el circuito mejor (es decir, si me puedo ahorrar un inductor, mejor, pero si no pues no pasa nada).

Conozco el MAX682 que no usa inductor y es ideal para lo que necesito, lo que pasa es que funciona a partir de 2.7V de entrada y las dos baterías me dan 2.4V, y claro no funciona 

Saludos


----------



## Raflex (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola, creo que el TC1221 de microchip te puede funcionar. El rango de entrada es de 1.8 - 5.5 V, y la salida es 2Vin, la corriente maxima es de 600 mA. No lo he probado, si realizas la prueba postea el resultado por si alguien mas necesita un circuito asi se de una idea


----------



## Ferny (Ago 19, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero creo que no me va a servir  He visto el datasheet e indica que la salida no es regulada, no lo había dicho antes pero tiene que serlo.

Buscando encontré el TPS60141, pero tiene una baja eficiencia, es grande y además no lo venden en mi tienda  También vi el MAX619 que me vale, pero sólo me daría 20 mA y tendría que poner unos 10 en paralelo 

Ahora estoy evaluando otra posibilidad que sería usar una batería de teléfono móvil de 3.7 V, por lo menos así podría usar un único MAX682... el problema está en que es mucho más cómodo tener 2 baterías AA que eso, sobre todo cuando se gasten y haya que cambiarlas/recargarlas. Me estoy dando cuenta de que no hay nada que se adapte a lo que necesito dentro del campo de los "Charge pumps"  Con otro tipo de ICs no tengo ni idea si habrá alguno que sirva.

¡Saludos!


----------



## fvillafa (Ago 22, 2006)

Saludos,
Existe una opción que es usar un multiplicador de tensión dos o tres etapas p.ej
echa un ojo aquí:
http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/materias/vega/Informacion/Multiplicadores/Multivoltaje.htm
ó
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina17.htm

esto implica utilizar un oscilador además que necesitas condensadores grandes si el consumo es grande...
Hay otras soluciones pero más complicadas...
En todo caso cualquiera de estas puede introducir ruido al microcontrolador que puede
conducir a un comportamiento errático.

Particularmente me parece mejor opción utilizar 4 pilas de 1.2V que te dan 4.8V 
 y utilizar un regulador a 1.2 o 2.4.   Te ahorras mucho circuito!!


----------



## elemental (Ago 25, 2006)

Hoolaa. Yo también tengo ese problema y después de buscar y no encontrar integrados adecuados decidi no usar integrados, y resulta que tampoco se hace tan complicado.

Hoy construí un circuito elevador sacado de esta pagina:

*http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm*

El cual fuí modificando para conseguir que regulara a 5v y no a 24. Además usé bipolar en lugar de mosfet porque no sé de un mosfet para tan poca tensión. Añadí un preamplificador para excitar bien el transistor. Aumenté la frecuencia hasta 60Khz cambiando los condensadores y resultó un elevador que podia transformar 1.5v mínimo en *5v o más perfectamente establizados*.
Quizá no sea exactamente lo que buscas porq no conseguí buen *rendimiento* a tensiones tan pequeñas .. iba sobre el *30%*. pero cuando probé a hacer que regulara a 12v, en lugar de 5 fué la 1º vez que vi un rendimiento de más de 95%.
Imagino que el rendimiento bajo a poca tensión se debe al propio consumo del circuito a transistores... Es lo que tienen los bipolares. De todas formas el circuito que construí resultó una maraña de etapas con bipolares para no usar un Mosfet. pero si usas un Mosfet tal como esta el circuito de la pagina que te dije y cambias el zener por uno de casi 5v seguro que el rendimiento pasa de 50%. Si conoces un mosfet que valla bien te agradecería que me lo comentaras .

Utilizé una bobina de 100uH toroidal arrancada de una fuente conmutada... Un poco bastante desproporcionada para ponerle a algo que va a pilas jaja pero con un nucleo mucho mas pequeño va bien igualmente para esa potencia.
Ah!! el nucleo de mi bobina no era de ferrita, otra razón para perder rendimiento.

Seguro que si montas bien el circuito te funciona casi como cualquier integrado.

*IMPORTANTE:* El circuito de la pagina que pongo parece tener un *error*. Hay un nudo al que van el anodo del diodo , cond de 100nf y y una R de 2k2. además a este nudo va la base del transistor. Éste es el error. Si se desconecta la base de ahí ya funciona perfectamente.

Si alguien quiere el esquema del que monté yo adaptado para elevar de 1.5v a 5v que me lo pida y lo pongo aquí .Enviarme un email si tardo porque igual no me entero: streptom4@yahoo.es
.Tb tengo msn streptom4@hotmail.com.

COMENTARIO SOBRE EL CIRC ORIGINAL: No crei que algo así pudiera funcionar xdd. Parece que regula la tensión de salida cargándose la señal del oscilador cada vez que se pasa de tension. Imagine que eso se estabilizaría en un punto en dd el transistor conduciría a medias en los niveles altos y no trabajaría bien en corte-saturacion. Pero lo hace . Además mirando en la base aparece una *PWM*!!  D dd coñ sale!! jeje no sale del oscilador!!, ese oscilador da señal fija. Lo único que puedo creer es que es todo culpa de rizado , que por una vez vale para algo. Me explico, Mirando con el osciloscopio vi que el rizado es básicamente triangular a esa frecuencia y como va por el zener a la base de un bc548, mi hipotesis es que durante un nivel alto del oscilador aparece a la salida una rampa por el rizado. y según el nivel de contínua esta rampa esta más alta o más baja. si está alta y se pasa de la tensión deseada(zener + los 0.7 del transistor)durante el tiempo que se pase el bc548 pone a nivel bajo la puerta del fet, *recortando el tiempo que dura el pulso que viene del oscilador*. Es exactamente igual que hacer una triangular y compararla con una contínua para obtener una PWM, pero la triangular apareció como por casualidad . Si el que hizo esto , lo hizo sabiendo lo que hacía,  mucha imaginación tiene xdd. Otros como yo se habrían molestado en poner un oscilador en diente de sierra, un comparador ... restador .. etc ... jajajaja.
Probe a reducir muucho el rizado con un condensador más grande y aún así funcionaba muy bien asiq bien puede ser que mi hipotesis de la importancia del rizado sea falsa jaja o que a pesar de ser muy pequeño le llegue igual.
Si alguien sabe como funciona realmente el circuito original me interesa saberlo.. gracias .


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Los mejores conversores elevadores de pequeña potencia los tienes en MAXIM y Linear Technologies. Tambien Alcatel, pero son más caros y dificiles de comprar.

Saludos.


----------



## elemental (Sep 8, 2006)

Si, por lo que vi lo mas interesante está en Maxim. Además puedes pedir muestras gratis fácilmente. Vi por ahi algún regulador que tanto puede elevar la tansión como reducirla para mantenerla constante a la salida. Es como para alimentar un circuito de 5 v con una pila de 6 voltios que se irá gastando, asi aprovecha la pila al máximo.


----------



## pablo01 (Jul 1, 2013)

hola, estoy buscando un circuito integrado smd que me eleve el voltaje a 5V-2A reguladoen operación normal.
gracias de antemano...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 3, 2013)

¿A partir de que tensión? Necesitas 5 A al partir desde 2.5 V.
Ponele que el integrado exista, si son pilas no te van a durar mucho


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 4, 2013)

hola, de estos circuitos integrados elevadores de tension, alguno puede darme 6,5V x 800 mA esto seria aprox 5W,,,, me parece que todos los que han nombrado son hasta 250mA como muuucho,,, en ese caso como se hace para lograr los 800 ma ? saludos


----------



## chclau (Jul 4, 2013)

ilcapo, hay muchisimos integrados que te dan esa potencia de salida y mas. Tenes que definir tambien los parametros de tu entrada... e ir a mirar a sitios como TI, Linear, Maxim... por nombrar solo algunos. Y seguro vas a encontrar un step up como el que vos buscas.

5W es la potencia de salida que vos queres, pero el circuito en si disipara 0.5W a 1W tipicos usando tecnologia conmutada


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 4, 2013)

gracias por la respuesta, si estuve mirando la pagina de Maxim pero no encontre uno de mas de 250mA de salida, seguro que estoy mirando mal entonces  
lo que tengo es una pila de 2,7V x 2500mA/h y un led de potencia 5W, y necesitaria algun elevador de tension por ejemplo algun chip para poder usar el led y la pila


----------



## chclau (Jul 4, 2013)

Fijate si LM2700 o TPS61252 te sirven. O busca en la pagina de TI por otros modelos.


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 4, 2013)

me parece que el LM2700 me va a servir , si lo encuentro en Argentina lo pruebo y comento como funciona . una consulta, la bobina que indica en el diagrama tiene que tenes nucleo de ferrite ? o puede ser una bobina "tipo las resistencias de carbon" ?? saludos


----------



## chclau (Jul 4, 2013)

Los valores que necesita ese integrado no son altos, 2 a 4uH. Yo las haria en un nucleo toroidal, no te olvides que el alambre tiene que ser suficientemente grueso como para la corriente que va a pasar.


----------

